# Co-op BMQ



## Sapper24 (3 Jan 2005)

Does anyone know when the RHFC bmq co-op begins? and also is anyone doing the bmq co-op route?


----------



## Sharpey (13 Jan 2005)

I heard that was squashed. Havn't seen a Co-Op Troop in years.


----------



## Sapper24 (13 Jan 2005)

nope actually its not squashed, the K-W area has had a CO-OP BMQ for quite a few years now, I believe quite a few cities in Ontario do.


----------



## Love793 (17 Jan 2005)

It all depends on $$$$.  In Windsor we  don't have the money to spend on Co-op, and weekend BMQ.  It also depends on the area you're in.  In a lot of bigger cities, the school boards aren't as friendly to the military, and it takes a lot of finessing to get the guidance departments on line.  In the smaller communities, citizens haven't lost the work ethic that once made this country what it is, and guidance counsellors are open to the military.

As for the K-W area crse, it should be starting soon.  I don't have the exact dates, as I'm busy trying to get the Windsor guys in on time for our crse.  Best bet, call 31 CER (The Elgins) or The RHFof C.  They should have the stats and dates.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

The RHLI is beginning one within the next week. I believe it begins on thursday 20 of january. dont quote me on the exact date but i do forsure know it starts this week


----------



## Matt-Z (22 Jan 2005)

well im taking the RHLI co-op course and im not learning anything yet... infact im getting my stuff on tuesday soo I dont think it has started yet... rumour is it starts on the 3rdish of january


----------



## Sapper24 (22 Jan 2005)

3rd. of January? I just found out that mine starts some time in February, I'm doing the BMQ with the RHFC


----------



## Matt-Z (25 Jan 2005)

ooops i ment 3rd of feb.... and i was told tonight that it was moved to the 7th of feb.


----------



## Sapper24 (15 Feb 2005)

just a small question about the beret...will the course staff chew you out if you cut off the tags in your beret, or are you just best to leave them in until you are done you BMQ, SQ and your 3's...I know to leave the liner in to.


----------



## dw_1984 (15 Feb 2005)

Try to leave all kit unaltered...just the way it was issued to you.  And a big thing is to write your name and last 3 on EVERYTHING...in some cases multiple times.  Not just on labels but on the actual piece itself.  Darn thiefs...they're everywhere.


----------



## Sapper24 (22 Feb 2005)

okay thanks, I started on course today, all of the course staff see to be pretty good, we started the fire saftey stuff and all of that and some drill


----------

